# HELP!! — Tinctorius Oyapock has a swollen throat



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

I recently bought x3 Dendrobates Tinctorius Oyapock from a local pet shop.

They are housed in an enclosure I set up some months ago.

They have all been reasonably active considering they have just moved into a new environment; eating well, moving around etc.

However, I just noticed that one of the frogs has a swollen throat. (Pictures below)

I've done a quick search for related threads and, from what I have read, the general opinion is that this is likely a bacterial infection.

Would you agree?

Does anybody have experience of dealing with frogs which have experienced this condition?

Would really appreciate some advice as I'm new to the hobby.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry for the rubbish images! I took them on my iPhone 5 and there were decent quality. Not sure why they went all blurry when I uploaded them.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

You will need to have a Vet look at it to determine what is wrong, which will probably cost you more than the frog. If you have only had it for a short period of time I would take it back to the pet shop for a refund or replacement. In the future I would highly recommend you buy from a local frogger or breeder, check the vendor feedback section and or PM a senior member or moderator for feedback.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

While I agree with Beth, I have to say that from what I can tell from the photo's, the frog appears to be a healthy weight. I really can't see the throat in the pics. Is it a constant bulge or maybe you're seeing the frog trying to call.


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sometimes after males call, their throats will stay half enlargened for awhile at least that has been my experience with Atelopus.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

It was only temporary. His throat has shrunk down to it's original size. I hope he was calling, that'd mean tadpoles could be on the way!


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for your input froggers!! 🐸


----------

